# Admin Team - Thank You!



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Just opened the door to a lovely, surprise boquet of flowers, complete with vase  Made me  again!  

I didn't know where to post my thank you's now I don't have any private boards, so thought here was as good a place as any 








Thank you









I'm very touched









Love you all to bits and miss our 'playground' very much, but the lack of work is nice! 

Love
Jayne x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

No its Thank you Jayne for everything


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

So pleased you like them 

You have done so much to help us, you deserve so much more  

A huge Thank you from all of us 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Jayne,

The thanks are from us to you  

So pleased you like  

Missing you in the playground  

Lots of love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ditto ditto and ditto 


xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Jayne - the man wasnt suposed to deliver flowers - he was suposed to kidnap you and bring you back   

Hope you are doing ok - we do miss you in the playground   and im still eating those fliipin chips and chocolate!!!   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Debs said:


> and im still eating those fliipin chips and chocolate!!!
> 
> Love
> Debs xxx


she is you know!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

So funny Debs  , made me chuckle, this is the only thing that has made me smile about Jayne leaving us  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jayne - Ditto to all that has been said - we all miss you terribly and totally appreciate all the work you've put in both behind the scenes on FF and also for all to see in the main forum... worth your weight in gold (and that's you're original weight - not the puney amount you're weighing these days ).

Love you lots,

Sue xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Ditto ditto ditto from me too. Really miss you in our bit and heave a big sigh when i see you signed in and your not red.
Hope your doing ok 

Love kImx  xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

*waving* Hello hun 

Glad you like them...heaps of love, hope your backs a little better and chat to you soon 

Love to Ben for his Birthday this week too!  

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Debs said:


> and im still eating those fliipin chips and chocolate!!!


WHATEVER!


----------

